# SeaDek Type Material



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Sbt blacktip.. Blacktip jetsports... So far so good...


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.oceangrip.com/


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

At first I was going to say why match deck? Get a contrasting color. But with the green hull you are in a real pickle. Your color combo does not leave many options.

How about beachsand or camel


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> At first I was going to say why match deck? Get a contrasting color. But with the green hull you are in a real pickle. Your color combo does not leave many options.
> 
> How about beachsand or camel


I got samples of those two colors but they aren't even close. I think olive green is the only option that would look good.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Pretty sure marinemat may have a color that works for you. Go to the other post about seadek that's a few lines down and their general forum and you'll see a picture of my beavertail that Marine mat did. My deck color is a beige color with a yellow tint and their combos matched it very well


----------



## Bayboatstore (Mar 11, 2016)

How well does SeaDek stand up to the sun. Thinking about do my boat.


----------



## KevinG (Feb 8, 2016)

Hydroturf makes a brown. They don't show it on website but I called and they sent me a picture of what the brown looks like. I like it enough to order it for my boat.


----------

